# Deux réseaux wifi avec le même nom



## charlax (16 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'utilise Mac Os X Tiger, et me connecte grâce aux réseaux wifi Neuf, qui ont tous le même nom (ou SSID) : "Neuf Wifi". Il y a en particulier deux dans les parages de mon domicile, mais l'un des deux ne fonctionne pas car son propriétaire n'a pas payé sa facture...

Le problème est le suivant : même en utilisant iStumbler pour me connecter, il y a beaucoup d'interférences (pourtant la case correspondante est cochée, mais je suppose qu'elle n'a rien à voir) : visiblement, quand la connexion est un peu moins bonne sur celui qui fonctionne, Mac Os se déconnecte et se reconnecte sur l'autre réseau "Neuf wifi", et je ne peux plus utiliser Internet.

Dans ce cas j'utilise iStumbler pour essayer de me connecter sur le bon dont j'ai repéré l'adresse MAC, unique. Mais c'est très aléatoire et parfois cela ne fonctionne pas, Mac Os se reconnectant au réseau non fonctionnel du même nom.

Je n'ai pas beaucoup vu de problème de ce genre sur mac. Y êtes-vous confronté ? Est-il possible de spécifier le réseau auquel on veut se connecter grâce à son adresse MAC ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## nikolo (16 Janvier 2009)

a mon avis le neuf wifi que tu utilises est tout simplement la portion de bande passante  que les utilisateurs de neuf mettent à dispositions des autres utilisateurs neuf en mobilité via la 3G ou autre. ils peuvent ainsi être sur le net n'importe où avec leur log in grâce à ce partage.

Free le fait aussi et cela s'appelle la freephonie mais est dediée uniquement au telophione SPIP qui permettent d'appeller via internet n'importe où comme avec un mobile.


----------



## charlax (16 Janvier 2009)

Oui c'est ça. J'ai oublié de le préciser, mais le problème est toujours le même. Les deux réseaux dont je parle sont ouverts, mais l'un d'entre eux ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## nikolo (16 Janvier 2009)

dans ce cas tu vas dans les reglages airport et tu vires le resea uneuf indesirable et puis tu demandes qu'il se connecte par defaut au reseau voulu (case à cocher).


----------



## charlax (16 Janvier 2009)

Ils ont le même nom, donc il n'y a qu'une seule occurence de "Neuf Wifi".


----------



## michio (16 Janvier 2009)

Tu n'as pas de connexion perso, c'est ça ?

A priori, tu dois avoir NeufWifi qui se répète autant de fois qu'il y a de "hotspot NeufWifi" dans ton périmètre.
J'avais le choix entre plusieurs lors de mon dernier déplacement avec mon MBP, avec plusieurs intensités différentes (et avec AP Grapher, on peut les distinguer individuellement, idem avec WiFinder sur iPhone).
En te déplaçant un peu, tu repères lequel tu captes mieux et tu le mets dans tes réseaux préférés (et note aussi le SSID de la box qui va avec, style Neuf 007XY).


----------



## charlax (16 Janvier 2009)

Le problème, c'est que lorsque celui qui fonctionne est un peu moins bon, Mac Os se déconnecte. Et me reconnecte sur celui-ci qui ne fonctionne pas, qui se trouve d'ailleurs être le plus proche de chez moi.


----------



## Museforever (16 Janvier 2009)

Tu ne peux pas demander au propriétaire de changer le nom du réseau ?


----------



## charlax (17 Janvier 2009)

Non, ce sont des hotspot et je ne crois pas que les propriétaires puissent changer les noms.


----------



## michio (17 Janvier 2009)

charlax a dit:


> Non, ce sont des hotspot et je ne crois pas que les propriétaires puissent changer les noms.


Exact. Appellation NeufWifi bloquée.


----------



## Museforever (17 Janvier 2009)

Hum, alors je pense qu'il n'y a pas de solutions, car le problème se situe au niveau de Mac OS X là (enfin sous Windows c'est pareil).

En général, 2 réseaux wifi qui portent le même nom appartiennent au même réseau. On utilise cette technique pour étendre la portée d'un réseau. Après, chaque station sélectionne automatiquement le point d'accès qu'elle reçoit le mieux.

Appel ou envoi un mail à Apple, on sait jamais ...


----------



## charlax (19 Janvier 2009)

Ok merci !


----------

